# Over the counter GH release?



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't know anything about these new compounds but for a 53 yr old guy on TRT would anyone recommend any of these substances for GH release?

JW supplements keep sending me emails for stuff like MK-677 would this be beneficial? I was thinking that a man of my age would benefit greatly from even a modest boost in GH.

I know that some of the private clinics offer HGH but have you seen the cost!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Have a search for DHEA - Possibly the best supplement there is for the older person!

It's sort of over the counter, but not in the UK, you can buy it off eBay or Amazon, but it will be shipped from the US.

https://supplementsinreview.com/growth-hormone/dhea-growth-hormone/

Proven to raise IGF-1 levels.

It is part of the steroid family, with it having an effect on raising testosterone it can also lead to elevated E2.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9876338

This is where I get is from, it is shipped from the States, takes about 3-4 weeks to arrive, so buy enough.

I take 300mg day, this is the upper limit for gains/sides.

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/swanson_dhea_2?search_string=Swanson Ultra DHEA


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

@Sparkey would it be worth taking DHEA if I am already on TRT?


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Regarding the HGH I am unwilling to go underground with any of this but I can source through private clinic.

Would there be any benefit in just doing this for one or two months a year? to keep cost down?

i.e. just take the GH April/May to get in shape for summer?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

albatross said:


> @Sparkey would it be worth taking DHEA if I am already on TRT?


 You need to read up on it bud, because whilst it has some great benefits, it also has some steroid like side's (elevated E2 and DHT related sides, thinning hair etc).


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

albatross said:


> Regarding the HGH I am unwilling to go underground with any of this but I can source through private clinic.
> 
> Would there be any benefit in just doing this for one or two months a year? to keep cost down?
> 
> i.e. just take the GH April/May to get in shape for summer?


 No, such a short period will show little, and the cost privately would be immense.

GH will do nothing to 'get in shape' on it's own, diet and training is the key to that.

If you have a decent Test level with the TRT, you will still be able to build muscle naturally, obviously not like when you were 18, but slow steady lean muscle year after year.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Diet and training is ok - I know what I am doing after all I have been doing this for over 30 years.

TRT has had minimal effect physique or training wise. For instance I am still not as strong as I was pre TRT. I did get a surge the first 6 weeks on TRT but I suspect that was because I had my own natural testosterone added to the TRT.

Might give the DHEA a go for a couple of months - thanks for the steer.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i think GH would have far less allure if it didnt have 'growth' in its name

even real GH is shite compared to gear in terms of growing muscle

the combination of GH and insulin is used to push that bit further but gear does the vast majority of work on the supplement side of things

that said, if GH in the doses most can budget for isnt great for adding muscle then wtf is any shitty little 1-2iu (at best!) supplement going to do

i like GH for:

fullness off cycle (particularly when combined with insulin) 
sleep
and recovery

other than sleep gear does a far better job at any of the above i just cant run it year round for health

another example because ill probably end up linking this thread in future to someone who thinks GH is the secret as to why theyre not as big as theyd like to be

if you got 2 identical twins and put one on 5 units of growth a day and the other on 500mg of test the twin on the test is going to grow far bigger with likely less sides than the twin running GH, one of those sides being a HUGE dent in his wallet


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i think GH would have far less allure if it didnt have 'growth' in its name
> 
> even real GH is shite compared to gear in terms of growing muscle
> 
> ...


 The said Twins lol.

Actually not quite but I thought it fitted your description.

One is a long distance runner, the other a bodybuilder.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> The said Twins lol.
> 
> Actually not quite but I thought it fitted your description.
> 
> ...


 apt


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Thing is some of the stuff I read about peptides sounds great. I am not really looking for muscle gains but some of the ant-aging benefits, better sleep, recovery, tighter skin etc these are much more valuable to me than a few gains in muscle size - remember I am 53!

I need to be realistic, I only have a few years left of being a reasonably impressive 'me' physically and I want to make the most of it. I don't consider myself to be at the point of managed decline but it is definitely coming.

I did not start TRT for muscle reasons but seeing as I am on it long term I might as well reap some of the benefits. If I can augment those benefits with other safe supplementation then I would put them under consideration.


----------



## p22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> *opinion only*
> 
> For the slightly older person I'm sceptical about the potential benefits of peptides. I'd personally consider synthetic gh. Plenty of generic gh about that gets good reviews, Hygetrophin for example. Obviously we cannot discuss prices but you are looking at around four quid for 3iu daily. When you look at it that way it's not prohibitively expensive.


 whats the argument for age and less potency? u had any experiences?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

p22 said:


> whats the argument for age and less potency? u had any experiences?


 Peptides cause endogenous secretion. As we age, we have less to secrete.

No, I have no experience and I am more than happy to be called out on this post if anyone knows what I have stated to be incorrect.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the normal GHRP/GHRH peptides work best on the older person as they cause the release and do not rely on the bodies own pulsing system, as we age we don't actually produce much less GH we release less, this is where these peptides come in and are far more efficient for the older person than they younger.

i am not a fan of MK677 i have used it in the past and was not impressed at all, now genuine peptides (GHRP/GHRH) do work but cannot be compared to GH as in general people use far more Synthetic GH than what peptides can release (1.13iu with saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH clinical grade)


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok, I wrote above on May 5th that TRT had minimal effect on my physique. Well I have just been taking MK-677 and DHEA (as recommended above) for the last 2 weeks as well as my normal TRT protocol.

What a difference, I am growing too fast now it is getting embarrassing as everyone is noticing, 8 pounds on in 2 weeks and I look tighter as well. I have good sort of aches in most muscle groups. The pump I got on Friday in the gym I can honestly say I have not experienced in 20 years.

Is it the TRT finally kicking in after 6 months? the MK-677, the DHEA or the synergistic effect of all of them?, I am sure some of you would say placebo but that is out of the question as there really is a night and day difference to how full and tight I feel and look right now.

I am 53 for crying out loud and I look like I am walking around with 2 carpets under my arms! I am on 50mg of DHEA and I am taking 20mg of MK-677 both of them at night. Better sleep and more vivid dreams as well.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Have a search for DHEA - Possibly the best supplement there is for the older person!
> 
> It's sort of over the counter, but not in the UK, you can buy it off eBay or Amazon, but it will be shipped from the US.
> 
> ...


 This is fascinating, thanks for sharing. How come there is very little info on this as not many people speak about DHEA supplementation at all when the results seem to be great for older folks. Anyone else running it?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

albatross said:


> Ok, I wrote above on May 5th that TRT had minimal effect on my physique. Well I have just been taking MK-677 and DHEA (as recommended above) for the last 2 weeks as well as my normal TRT protocol.
> 
> What a difference, I am growing too fast now it is getting embarrassing as everyone is noticing, 8 pounds on in 2 weeks and I look tighter as well. I have good sort of aches in most muscle groups. The pump I got on Friday in the gym I can honestly say I have not experienced in 20 years.
> 
> ...


 DHEA sounds intresting



Sparkey said:


> Have a search for DHEA - Possibly the best supplement there is for the older person!
> 
> It's sort of over the counter, but not in the UK, you can buy it off eBay or Amazon, but it will be shipped from the US.
> 
> ...


 I would also love to hear mere about DHEA.

But examine.com states that it significantly raises estrogen.. yikes.. maybe this should be controlled with another drug?

Is It worth it for a guy in his late 20s for the igf/test increase?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the input @Pscarb

@Sparkeys post got my attention and I noticed a few other reports by @hackskii and others saying the same thing so it appears there has to be other variables at play if so many people are getting different responses? This article:

https://www.lifeextension.com/protocols/metabolic-health/dhea-restoration/Page-01

Makes it seem like a great all round supp and the test/GH benefits as icing on the cake? Do you think that L-Arginine/L-Glutamine supps as a way to potentiate GH release are also bunk and that theres no OTC way of boosting your levels without GH/peps?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

alchemystical said:


> Thanks for the input @Pscarb
> 
> @Sparkeys post got my attention and I noticed a few other reports by @hackskii and others saying the same thing so it appears there has to be other variables at play if so many people are getting different responses? This article:
> 
> ...


 I have to say, it's a while since I posted this,

I've used it on a couple of occasions (whilst cutting) at 100mg ed for a few months at a time,

Did I notice a difference....No.

I have to say in it's defence, I was already on AAS, so the effects would have been a lot less noticeable if any.

One older guy on here tried it and was raving on about how much better he felt and his labido had gone through the roof, Placebo maybe?

I won't use it again, but that doesn't mean it's not


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah well! Thanks @Sparkey. Looks like I'll keep dancing on the natty/enhanced border then :thumbup1:


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

albatross said:


> Ok, I wrote above on May 5th that TRT had minimal effect on my physique. Well I have just been taking MK-677 and DHEA (as recommended above) for the last 2 weeks as well as my normal TRT protocol.
> 
> What a difference, I am growing too fast now it is getting embarrassing as everyone is noticing, 8 pounds on in 2 weeks and I look tighter as well. I have good sort of aches in most muscle groups. The pump I got on Friday in the gym I can honestly say I have not experienced in 20 years.
> 
> ...


 Just reread what I wrote 20 months ago. I remember that time and the way I felt and it was pretty extraordinary. What I believe happened was that I had just come off an 8 week cut and started to eat normally again. I also started to supplement with MK-677 and DHEA and also started to take pre-workout and post-workout drinks and Creatine as well so you can imagine how within 2 weeks my muscles would just fill up with glycogen - the pump really was awesome and harked back to the kind of pumps I remember from the 80s/90s

Didn't last of course as eventually the increased intake started to spill over into water retention, lethargy and eventually fat gain - after 5 weeks I looked and felt awful.

I have experimented since with DHEA and I find that I can only really tolerate very low doses. I have 50mg capsules and I break it open and just tap out a little bit of powder 7-10mg and then reseal.


----------

